
A glib-like multi-platform c library - waruqi
https://github.com/tboox/tbox
======
waruqi
The project focuses on making C development easier and provides many modules
(.e.g stream, asio, regex, container, algorithm ...), so that any developer
can quickly pick it up and enjoy the productivity boost when developing in C
language.

